# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Симуляторы >  ToCA Race Driver GRID

## Serj_2k

я играл во вторую, третью и ..... в эту. если раньше мне очень нравился подход разработчиков ко многим моментам и, в частности, к тому, как сим достойно управлялся с клавиатуры, то в GRID'е - это самая настоящая порнография. по сути получился NFS pro street, тока более благородный и более гоночный, но ... это просто убого. я разочарован. из симулятора сделали аркаду.

кто что думает?

----------


## Vanya

на мобиле гулялсо,на парах делать нечего было))  вот на мобиле нравицца в гонки гуляцца а на компе - ну хоть  убей - не могу))

----------


## Stych

Один раз пробовал - не зацепило, сейчас в Undercover гоняю))

----------


## Serj_2k

ну, это всё понятно. интересует конкретно эта игра

----------


## Sanych

Не играл ни разу. И почему-то в гонки меньше всего играю, не цепляют видать они меня. А может не попалась толковая игра

----------


## Serj_2k

> Не играл ни разу. И почему-то в гонки меньше всего играю, не цепляют видать они меня. А может не попалась толковая игра


может. из автосимов я рулю в ТОКУ и немного в GTR. ТОКИ купил лицензии 2 и 3 частей. с четвёртой, благо, не успел. так вот, во второй части есть машина ferrari, тока называецца она иначе. пока стоишь на старте и газуешь, машину реально колбасит и раскачивает, из выхлопной трубы то и дело вырываюцца клубы огня. смотреть на это одно удовольствие. драйверские характеристика авто также не подкачали. хошь, можешь заехать в поворот, как по рельсам, а хошь, боком, паля резину. жаль, скрины не делаюцца обычным способом, на это стоило б посмотреть.
а в GRID'е што с 200-от, што с 300-от км/ч тормозишь, машина становицца колом и ёпт ... с отключенными помощниками ездить невозможно, нужны руль и педали (( особенно вырубает момент, когда при торможении, нельзя подкорректировать направление движения автомобиля :eek:

----------

